# Variar velocidad de bomba de agua para fuente (baja potencia)



## Adriancpc (Jun 21, 2008)

Hola a todos...

Basicamente estoy buscando lo que dice el titulo   , necesito controlar la velocidad de una bombita de agua de las que se usan para fuentes de feng shui que funciona con 220, mas especificamente es esta:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-38008658-bomba-para-fuentes-de-agua-feng-shui-o-peceras-atman-at-301-_JM_

Lo que necesito hacer es regularla a tal punto de que tire gotas con una buena precision, intente con los dimmers para luz y para ventiladores de techo q se consiguen en las casas de electricidad pero no funcionan, de no tirar nada pasa a andar a full, sin regulacion.
Supongo que es pq tiene muy baja potencia, 2,5W.

Estuve revisando en el foro y no encontre ninguna solucion para esto...

si alguien me puede dar una pista se los voy a agradecer.

Saludos

Adrian


----------



## pepechip (Jun 21, 2008)

Hola
No estoy seguro si te podra servir, pero puedes intentar un sistema mediante impulsos, PWM.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 21, 2008)

No le podes estrangular la salida?
Las mismas casas que te venden accesorios para peceras tienen abrazaderas de estrangulamiento.


----------



## Adriancpc (Jun 22, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> No estoy seguro si te podra servir, pero puedes intentar un sistema mediante impulsos, PWM.


Pense en hacer algun tipo de Pwm conectarlo a un relay que alimente o corte la bomba, pero no se si eso puede llegar a dañar la misma, tenes algo de idea al respecto?



			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> No le podes estrangular la salida?
> Las mismas casas que te venden accesorios para peceras tienen abrazaderas de estrangulamiento.



Si lo puedo hacer, pero necesitaria variar la velocidad de un modo mejor a estar abriendo y cerrando una llave de paso con la mano (que es lo que estoy haciendo ahora...) y tamb que sea mas preciso...

Muchas gracias igual por las sugerencias


----------



## pepechip (Jun 23, 2008)

El control de la bomba es mejor que lo hagas con un triac, ya que con un rele no vas a consegir la velocidad necesaria de actuacion, a parte de que este sufriria muchisimo por los continuos cambios.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2008)

El motor de la bomba seguramente es de CA (Casi seguro motor de polos sombreados) y estos se controlan (En velocidad) variando la frecuencia de la alimentacion.

Como la bomba es de unos pocos watios (Supongo) tal vez con un inversor de baja potencia y de frecuencia variable se podria hacer


El motor se parece esquemáticamente a esto ?


----------



## Adriancpc (Jun 23, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> El control de la bomba es mejor que lo hagas con un triac, ya que con un rele no vas a consegir la velocidad necesaria de actuacion, a parte de que este sufriria muchisimo por los continuos cambios.


Probe con los circuitos tipicos que se utilizan para las luces y ninguno funciono. pasa de no andar a funcionar a full, sin regulacion en el medio.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El motor de la bomba seguramente es de CA (Casi seguro motor de polos sombreados) y estos se controlan (En velocidad) variando la frecuencia de la alimentacion.
> 
> Como la bomba es de unos pocos watios (Supongo) tal vez con un inversor de baja potencia y de frecuencia variable se podria hacer
> 
> ...


El motor es CA y de 2,5W como dije en el primer post. Ahi pongo una foto de lo mas q pude desarmar la bomba (sin romperla   )  y tambien pongo las especificaciones. 

Entonces por lo que dicen variando la frecuencia de alimentacion (50Hz) voy a poder variar la velocidad de la misma? y que pasaría con el torque? a menos velocidad mayor torque?


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 23, 2008)

Adriancpc dijo:
			
		

> ...El motor es CA y de 2,5W como dije en el primer post. Ahi pongo una foto de lo mas q pude desarmar la bomba (sin romperla   )  y tambien pongo las especificaciones.
> 
> Entonces por lo que dicen variando la frecuencia de alimentacion (50Hz) voy a poder variar la velocidad de la misma? y que pasaría con el torque? a menos velocidad mayor torque?


Eso parece un motor sincronico, el eje debe tener un iman.
De ser asi la unica forma es variando la frecuencia, pero como internamente eso debe tener dos bobinados y un capacitor para defasar un campo (o se de distinta resistencia) salvo que lo destripes para tener acceso a los dos campos y hacer un variador bifasico (quilombo no recomendable), el rango de variacion de velocidad con torque decente no va a ser muy grande.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2008)

Eso parece el motor de desagote de un lavarropas, verifica si la "Cosa" negra que esta a la derecha (Supongo que es el rotor) posee algún tipo de iman dentro.
Si es asi, es un "engendro" que trabaja de una forma muy peculiar y no podras cambiar su velocidad


----------



## Adriancpc (Jun 23, 2008)

Ahi en esta foto marque cual es el iman y como va montado el rotor...

Por lo q dicen entonces no tengo forma de variar la velocidad?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2008)

Eventualmente se podria, pero quedara algo demasiado complejo y como te comentamos el rango de ajuste será infimo.

Existen bombas con mtor tipo"Jaula de ardilla" que se podrian regular en velocidad, pero no son de 2,5W. Las mas chicas que conosco son de unos 35W.
El esquema del regulador tambien seria complejo.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 23, 2008)

Voto por extreangular la manguera


----------



## pepechip (Jun 23, 2008)

Si no quieres estrangular la manguera para que no sufra la bonba puedes poner una derivacion con lo que obtendras 2 salidas. Una de ellas la dejas libre y la otra la estrangulas


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 23, 2008)

Pepechip, la bomba al ser centrifuga no sufre.
Simplemente aumenta el porcentaje de agua que queda dando vueltas, y aunque debido a que cambia el ruido pareceria que aumenta la corriente del motor es al reves, baja.


----------



## sarastigonzalo (Jun 25, 2008)

usando un 555 como oscilador en eta pagina hay algunos , son de corriente continua pero reemplazas el transistor por un triac y listo                 

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_ControlAncho.htm 

espero q te sirva saludos[/code]


----------



## Traviato (Jun 25, 2008)

Como no dices qué es exactamente lo que quieres hacer, no sé si mi propuesta te servirá. Ya que hablas de gotas, por qué no usas un trozo de tubo de riego por goteo. La presión la mantendrías con la susodicha bomba, que por otra parte, está claro que no hay forma de controlarla.

Además, podría interesarte cambiar la bomba por un tipo más adecuado. Aquí te dejo un enlace sobre bombas y sus tipos. Hay mucho en internet sobre ello.


```
http://www.deforx.com/Bombas.htm
```

También hablas de precisión de la gota. ¿Precisión en qué?: frecuencia de gota, posicionado de la gota, pausa entre gotas... Dinos algo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Adriancpc (Jun 26, 2008)

Disculpen por la demora...

Los invito a pasar por este foro donde doy una explicacion mas completa de lo que quiero hacer. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/fuente-tiempo-time-fountain-15060/

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## asherar (Jun 27, 2008)

Hace unos años tuve que hacer un regulador de velocidad para un motor de CA de 
aspiradora controlado por un triac. 

Uno de los circuitos que hice ("Cinthia") andaba como una seda, pero era muy 
complicado y la aplicación no lo ameritaba. 
La idea es sincronizarse con el punto de paso por cero de la tensión y luego de cierto 
tiempo conectar el triac, así al pasar de nuevo por cero el triac corta solo. 
Al regular la duración del semiciclo controla la potencia que va al motor. 

Otra cosa: si necesitás controlar gradualmente la tensión superficial probá mezclar 
con un poquito de detergente. No mucho para que no haga espuma. 

Saludos

PD: Tu fuentecita está genial !


----------

